#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Foto's Kinky Party (18+)

## Ws Soundexpresse

Naar aanleiding van dit topic http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...TOPIC_ID=13802 Hier de foto's van wat
nu precies moet gebeuren, stelt niet veel voor, maar moet wel redelijk precies zijn.....












Wat hebben we gebruikt:
-8x 2mtrussdeel Prolite
-2x 50cm
-2x 1m
-Zelf Gemaakte trusspaaltjeszelfbouwkitding
-4x 3weg-hoek (base-plates waren helaas niet vrij, anders hadden ze eronder gezeten)
-1x 2persoons bed......
-6x JB Tube-Led
-4x Movitec SL-250
-1x JB I-color (gewoon perfect voor dit soort klusjes)
-1x Jands Event 408 (moet dus op dit showtje een alternatief voor komen)

Led Tubes zitten vast met Tywraps, weet het, is niet de beste manier, maar hoe anders??? (konden/mochten overigens geen mensen (behalve de meisjes in questie) onder komen)
Is een showtje wat vast gaat lopen, dit was de try-out om het zo maar te noemen. (kijken of het bed stevig was ed....)

----------


## Dropsen

Vervelende baan heb jij zeg...  :Big Grin: 


Waar is dit?

----------


## axs

Daarmee snap ik ook meteen waarom je op zoek was naar een eenvoudige DMX-recorder  :Wink: 
Blondjes.... :Big Grin:

----------


## jo vaes

HABBAHABBA :Big Grin:  Moeten we hier nu ook een forum 18+ gaan maken? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jakobjan

nou misschien is het handiger/leuker om zelf mee te gaan ipv de recorder mee te sturen

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Ik dacht dat het hier om een professioneel licht & geluids forum ging, Maar 90% van de fotos staan gewoon ( hoe zal ik het even netjes zeggen ) Vrouwen op.. 

Je bent vergeten wat er hing aan de palen..[8D]

----------


## timleurink

waarom staat dit bij het forum licht???

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

lichtblond, vandaar.......

maar het ging dus om de belichting.....
verder is zelf meegaan geen optie, budgettair gezien dan.
enne, na een aantal keer heb je het wel gezien. zijn elke keer dezelfde dames

----------


## Poelmans

ach, vrijwilligers zal je wel genoeg vinden  :Wink:

----------


## Rieske

Wat voor draadloze microfoon heeft die mevrouw in haar mond ?
De Vibri 301 UHF ? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## deloitte

heejj

ziet er netjes uit hoor:P
de vrouwen goed uitgelicht.
en die ledtubes wij gebruiken er janwillempjes voor. 
werkt hardstikke goed

gr bram

----------


## Jugfire

Volgens mij is er voor die ledtubes een mounting bracket voor vaste montage, die kun je natuurlijk ombouwen zodat er een doughty op past

----------


## daantje

people is een topic van een half jaar geleden
grtz daniël

----------

